# [RESEAU] dnsdomainname

## broly

salut a tous !!

Ben j'ai un tt petit pb !!

Lorsque j'ai installé ma gentoo il est dit qu'il fait créé un fichier /etc/dnsdomainname et mettre dedans  son nom de domaine mais quand je fait ca apres (avant aussi ... )avoir redemarré mon pc il me marque tjrs mon nom de machine gentoo.(none)

Qu'est ce que je fait pas bien ??

----------

## crevette

ca the donne quoi un

```
hostname
```

----------

## yoyo

C'est pas dans le fichier "/etc/resolv.conf" qu'il faut préciser le nom de domaine ???

Extrait de la doc d'installation :

 *Quote:*   

> Il faut maintenant créer le fichier /etc/resolv.conf  afin que la résolution de noms de domaines (permettant de trouver des sites Web/FTP par leur nom, plutôt que par leur adresse IP) fonctionne.
> 
> Voici un exemple pour créer votre fichier /etc/resolv.conf :
> 
> Code listing 4.7: exemple /etc/resolv.conf
> ...

 

----------

## LeCadet

Il a du utiliser la version anglaise du document d'installation.

Elle est bien mieux faite et plus a jour que la version francaise.

Il doit parler du chapitre 19

 *Quote:*   

> 19. Setting your Hostname
> 
> Edit /etc/hostname so that it contains your hostname on a single line, i.e. mymachine.
> 
> Code listing 19.1: Configuring Hostname
> ...

 

----------

## broly

Et bah vous trainez pas sur les reponses !!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

```

> hostname

gentoo.mangasbox.prv

> cat /etc/hostname

 gentoo.mangasbox.prv

> cat /etc/dnsdomainname

mangasbox.prv

> cat /etc/resolv.conf

domain mangasbox.prv

search mangasbox.prv

nameserver 192.168.1.1

nameserver 62.4.16.70

nameserver 62.4.17.69

```

et oui tout a fait j'ai utiliser la version anglaise !!

le pb c que meme avec mon nom de domain dans le fichier etc/hostname mon nom de domain n'est pas reconnu !!

Je capte pas trop la en plus au demarrage il m'indique bien qu'il fait un setting dnsdomainname

et lorsque je v me connecté j'ai droit à un gentoo.(none)

????

----------

## yoyo

 *LeCadet wrote:*   

> Il a du utiliser la version anglaise du document d'installation.

 

Bien vu ...   :Cool: 

Je ne vois plus que le fichier "/etc/hosts" sur lequel il est dit dans cette doc au chapitre 20 :

 *Quote:*   

>  Code listing 20.1: Hosts Template
> 
> 127.0.0.1      localhost
> 
> # the next line contains your IP for your local LAN, and your associated machine name
> ...

 

La "note" en bas suggère quelque chose à propos du hostname.

Broly, as-tu essayé cela ???

----------

## LeCadet

regarde bien le format de /etc/hostname il ne doit pas y avoir

gentoo.mangasbox.prv mais gentoo

 *Quote:*   

> # echo mymachine > /etc/hostname 
> 
> 

 

Je sais pas si ca viens de la mais au moins c'est correct

----------

## broly

oui je sais qu'il faut pas mettre mon nom de domain dans /etc/hostname mais vu que ca marchait pas avant j'ai essayé ma ca change rien !!

sinon voila pour le /etc/hosts :

```

> cat /etc/hosts

# /etc/hosts:  This file describes a number of hostname-to-address

#              mappings for the TCP/IP subsystem.  It is mostly

#              used at boot time, when no name servers are running.

#              On small systems, this file can be used instead of a

#              "named" name server.  Just add the names, addresses

#              and any aliases to this file...

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/hosts,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

#

127.0.0.1       localhost

192.168.1.1     gentoo.mangasbox.prv

```

----------

## crevette

 *LeCadet wrote:*   

> regarde bien le format de /etc/hostname il ne doit pas y avoir
> 
> gentoo.mangasbox.prv mais gentoo
> 
>  *Quote:*   # echo mymachine > /etc/hostname 
> ...

 

crevette ne savait pas et son serveur utilisa ca depuis plus de 6 mois

----------

## yoyo

A quoi correspond la ligne  *Quote:*   

> search mangasbox.prv

  de ton "/etc/resolv.conf" ???

Je ne l'ai vue dans aucune doc ???

----------

## broly

tu met ce paramettre lorsque que tu as plusieurs domain, en faite c ton ordre de résolution de nom pour ton dns.

En faite mon bind gére aussi mon ip internet donc la je lui dit qu'il recherche sur ma zone mangasbox.prv.

Mais je vais regarder peut -erte que ce parametre n'existe plus sous bind 9 ???

----------

## crevette

ca ne permets pas de chercher uniquement les machines faisant parti d'un certain domaine ?

----------

## broly

bah je c pas trop mais en tout cas ca a toujours marché qd j'utilisais une 1.2 et la depuis que j'ai refait mon serveur en 1.4 ca semble ne plus fonctonné c qd meme curieux !!

Moi je penses que mon dns fonctionne bien mais que sur la gentoo ca mets pas a jour le banner.

```

> nslookup 192.168.1.1

Note:  nslookup is deprecated and may be removed from future releases.

Consider using the `dig' or `host' programs instead.  Run slookup with the `-sil[ent]' option to prevent this message from appearing.

Server:         192.168.1.1

Address:        192.168.1.1#53

1.1.168.192.in-addr.arpa        name = gentoo.mangasbox.prv.

> nslookup gentoo

Note:  nslookup is deprecated and may be removed from future releases.

Consider using the `dig' or `host' programs instead.  Run nslookup with the `-sil[ent]' option to prevent this message from appearing.

Server:         192.168.1.1

Address:        192.168.1.1#53

Name:   gentoo.mangasbox.prv

Address: 192.168.1.1

```

----------

## Koon

 *crevette wrote:*   

> ca ne permets pas de chercher uniquement les machines faisant parti d'un certain domaine ?

 

Non, le paramètre search c'est pour dire quels domaines tu cherches en plus de ton domaine local.

Exemple : je suis argon.chimie.nerd.edu, je tape "ping megawatt" : il va chercher seulement megawatt.chimie.nerd.edu. Si tu veux qu'il cherche aussi  megawatt.physics.nerd.edu (voire megawatt.nerd.edu), il faut lui mettre les directives search : 

search physics.nerd.edu

search nerd.edu

Cela sert plutot sur les gros domaines DNS (style universités ou grosses boites).

-K

----------

## crevette

Merci

----------

## deluxe

Il existe un script ou un programme pour changer de dns/ip à la volée, ça serait sympa pour les portables lors de la connection a différents réseaux.

----------

## jon

 *deluxe wrote:*   

> Il existe un script ou un programme pour changer de dns/ip à la volée, ça serait sympa pour les portables lors de la connection a différents réseaux.

 

euh, le dhcp ça sert à ça !

----------

## deluxe

oui mais s'il n'y a pas de serveur dhcp...c'est justement mon cas, j'ai un portable sur gentoo et je me connecte sur différents réseaux qui n'ont aucun serveur dhcp.

----------

## broly

en attendant personne ne sait toujours comment resoudre mon pb ?? Il faut que j'enleve le search ??

----------

## Starch

lut

hum..

faudrait pas ajouter domainname au lancement ?

genre

```
rc-update add domainname default
```

(ou un truc comme ça)

A+

Starch'

----------

## broly

je l'ai fait biensur !!

```

> ls -Fl /etc/runleve*/default

         total 0

         lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           19 Aug 12 07:49 apache2 -> /etc/init.d/apache2*

         lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           22 Aug  4 17:13 bootsplash -> /etc/init.d/bootsplash*

         lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           25 Aug 12 01:09 courier-imapd -> /etc/init.d/courier-imapd*

         lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           29 Aug 12 01:09 courier-imapd-ssl -> /etc/init.d/courier-imapd-ssl*

         lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           25 Aug 12 01:10 courier-pop3d -> /etc/init.d/courier-pop3d*

         lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           29 Aug 12 01:10 courier-pop3d-ssl -> /etc/init.d/courier-pop3d-ssl*

         lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           16 Aug  5 00:25 dhcp -> /etc/init.d/dhcp*

         lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           22 Aug  4 19:27 domainname -> /etc/init.d/domainname*

         lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           16 Aug  5 00:39 evms -> /etc/init.d/evms*

         lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           15 Aug  5 00:38 gpm -> /etc/init.d/gpm*

         lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           18 Aug  4 19:28 hdparm -> /etc/init.d/hdparm*

         lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           20 Aug  4 21:44 internet -> /etc/init.d/internet*

         lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           17 Jul 31 19:38 local -> /etc/init.d/local*

         lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           19 Aug  1 19:53 metalog -> /etc/init.d/metalog*

         lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           17 Aug 12 01:35 mysql -> /etc/init.d/mysql*

         lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           17 Aug  5 00:25 named -> /etc/init.d/named*

         lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           20 Aug  1 20:17 net.eth0 -> /etc/init.d/net.eth0*

         lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           20 Jul 31 19:38 netmount -> /etc/init.d/netmount*

         lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           19 Aug  4 19:27 numlock -> /etc/init.d/numlock*

         lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           19 Aug 12 01:09 postfix -> /etc/init.d/postfix*

         lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           21 Aug 12 01:10 saslauthd -> /etc/init.d/saslauthd*

         lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           17 Aug  6 08:06 squid -> /etc/init.d/squid*

         lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           16 Aug  5 00:06 sshd -> /etc/init.d/sshd*

         lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           17 Aug  1 19:55 vcron -> /etc/init.d/vcron*

         lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           18 Aug  5 00:24 webmin -> /etc/init.d/webmin*

         lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           15 Aug  6 00:44 xfs -> /etc/init.d/xfs*

```

bon c pas grave je laisse tombé !!   :Sad: 

----------

## moon69

tu as trouver comment faire ?

ca m'interresse

----------

## Esteban

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques jours, j'ai le même problème. Mais pas moyen de le régler...

Mes machines se trouvent derrière un modem-router efficient (celui livré avec MaligneTV)... Le nom de domaine définit au niveau du modem est "myhome.net".

Depuis quelques jours, j'essaie d'avoir une cohérence sur les noms de domaines, à savoir que ma machine Gentoo soit bien sur le domaine myhome.net.

J'ai donc configuré les fichiers de cette manière :

```
pia root # more /etc/hostname

pia

pia root #

pia root # more /etc/dnsdomainname

myhome.net

pia root #

pia root # more /etc/hosts

127.0.0.1       localhost

192.168.254.1   pia.myhome.net pia pia.homelinux.com

#192.168.254.10  dock.myhome.net dock

# IPV6 versions of localhost and co

::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback

fe00::0 ip6-localnet

ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix

ff02::1 ip6-allnodes

ff02::2 ip6-allrouters

ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
```

Par contre, le résultat n'est pas terrible :

```
pia root # hostname

pia

pia root # domainname

(none)

```

Les scripts d'init hostname et domainname sont bien démarrés au boot.

J'ai essayé cette manipulation qui a été OK :

```
pia root # domainname myhome.net

pia root # domainname

myhome.net
```

La commande domainname convient-elle à ce que je veux faire ?

Si oui, pourquoi ne pas l'ajouter dans le script /etc/init.d/domainname ?

Merci

----------

## n3mes

un truc comme ca ca marche pas ? :

```

echo mypc > /etc/hostname

echo mydomain /etc/dnsdomainname

echo '127.0.0.1 localhost mypc mypc.mydomain' > /etc/hosts

```

(pas sur, hein, de memoire)

----------

## Esteban

Non, ça marche bien pour le nom de machine, mais quand tu tapes la commande domainname, ça retroune qu'il n'y a pas de nom de domaine.

----------

## neysx

Une bête question : pourquoi veux-tu utiliser domainname ?

domainname revoie le nom de domaine NIS/YP. Utilise dnsdomainname pour avoir le nom du domaine qui vient après le nom de ta machine.

Exemples :

```
basil / # domainname

(none)

basil / # hostname

basil

basil / # hostname --fqdn

basil.a.la.maison

basil / # dnsdomainname

a.la.maison

basil / # man domainname
```

----------

## Fifre

Je remonte ce topic, car j'ai exactement le meme probleme j'arrive pas a comprendre pourquoi :/

J'ai aussi gentoo.(none), j'ai pas de nom de domaine  :Sad: 

C'est arrivé a quelqu'un ? Quelqu'un a reussi a résoudre ce probleme ?

----------

## befa

lle domainname n'est pas indispensable! sauf si votre gentoo fait office de dns!

ce qui importe, c'est le nom du host et les dns (respectivement le primaire et le secondaire de votre FAI)

----------

## Fifre

moui, disons que tout m'es fourni en dhcp, j'ai mis dans dnsdomainname celui que me dis de mettre mon fournisseur d'acces, et malgres ca , unknow_host ....

----------

